# Salt Lake County UT



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone live near Salt Lake City UT, or work with rescue groups in UT? Salt Lake County Animal Services has 6 Goldens on their Petfinder list. 

I have emailed *Companion Golden Retriever Rescue, UT.*

Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Adult M A276874 Fletch  Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Adult M A276875 Dougan  Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Adult M A294628  Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Senior M A087162 Willy  Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Senior M A294750 Hogan  Salt Lake County Animal Services 
Salt Lake City, UT Golden Retriever Young M A294871 Bugsy


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, you emailed the right group. Although, they're probably already aware of the dogs. I think many of the dogs they pull are from that SLC Animal Services. 

As far as surrounding areas, in southern ID we would recommend people looking for goldens contact Companion Goldens in SLC, UT or Golden Bond in Portland, OR. Montana has Montana's Precious Gold Rescue, but I've not worked with them. I would hope that the SLC rescue would contact other rescues in surrounding states if they couldn't take in all those goldens. That sure is a bumper crop though. I watch that shelter a lot, and there's never that many goldens there. I wish I could take one, I love Fletch sticking out his tongue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully the rescue group has room, it would be really hard to take some and leave others behind.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow and most are seniors too... breaks your heart.. the one they think is about 12 yrs old and another is 10...


----------

